# i don't have a fancy name



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not a zilla killa or wsbs,or any of those cool cats in the fun groups,doing all the fun stuff.
no,it's just me,here all alone with my cigars,my thoughts,my love of bombing newbies,my hatred of mailboxes,and a piece of paper that says:

i am shuckins...

9405 5036 9930 0136 4447 08
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 54
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 30
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 78
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 61
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 09
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 92
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 47
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 16
9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 23
9405 5036 9930 0136 5529 08
9405 5036 9930 0136 5529 39
9405 5036 9930 0136 5529 60
9405 5036 9930 0136 5529 46
9405 5036 9930 0136 7238 96

lol...


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice.... glad you lost my address hahahaha


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Anybody have this guys phone number?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Shukins *IS* a fancy name. If you see Shukins on a return address, you better run. If your mailbox is still standing that is.

R.I.P. noobs.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Seeing Shuckins on any package should send fear into the hearts of any man. God help all the recipients of those packages.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Good lord....the man truly knows no bounds. 

The man, the myth, the legend...ladies and gentlemen...this...is...Shuckins.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

You ARE!.....*The Shuckin-A-Tor!!* *.....Mass Bomber extraordinaire!!*

Sure a bunch Lucky Shucker in this Hit!! :thumb: :laugh:

And as the good Gunny would say!!......*OutStanding*!!.....


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Its crazy what 1 man can do to a group of people. lol.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice Ron! Tear up them noobs.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

hoto: This will be another bombing/s that go down in the puff history books! Nice Ron!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy smokes that's alot of bombs


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Goodness gracious. 

The man is an unstoppable force!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

And as Captain Ass of the mentioned Zilla Killas, I must say that there is no person/people/group that strikes fear in the hearts of men like the "Shuckins" does. If you added up the stashes of the ZK and the WSBS we still couldn't hold a candle to what Shuckins is capable of....dare I say, BOOM?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

shuckins the *DESTROYER*

:target::target::target::target::target:

This just goes to show everyone what a great guy Ron is. The amount of $$ spent on postage on this bomb alone, could have easily bought him a box of cigars. But no, instead of treating himself to some new stogies, he's sharing some with everybody....

This one's going to be fun

:couch2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> shuckins the *DESTROYER*
> 
> :target::target::target::target::target:
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ROFL! you are too funny Ron!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought Ron, Zilla, and Dr Bomb has their own secret society group known only as " "... Yea, its that secretive. :spy:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And as Captain Ass of the mentioned Zilla Killas, I must say that there is no person/people/group that strikes fear in the hearts of men like the "Shuckins" does. If you added up the stashes of the ZK and the WSBS we still couldn't hold a candle to what Shuckins is capable of....dare I say, BOOM?


LOL! This is too funny! And amen to that Captain!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh shit here we go again


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok , i think i need to print some tea shirts for the new members to the club.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

simplechords said:


> Ok , i think i need to print some tea shirts for the new members to the club.


 Mmm... Tea shirts... Earl Grey style.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

David_ESM said:


> Mmm... Tea shirts... Earl Grey style.


Combine not being able to spell with auto correct in chrome and I now have a new business plan.

Simplechords Tea-shirts, available in 10 different blends.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

The "SHUCKINATOR" strikes again and again and again.... :target:


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i'm not a zilla killa or wsbs,or any of those cool cats in the fun groups,doing all the fun stuff.
> no,it's just me,here all alone with my cigars,my thoughts,my love of bombing newbies,my hatred of mailboxes,and a piece of paper that says:
> 
> i am shuckins...
> ...


Holy 

:jaw:










eep:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Holly crap Ron is on a rampage!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Is he ever not on a rampage?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Is he ever not on a rampage?


I think he naps once in a while for a few hrs. Then wakes up cranky and bombs everyone!:target::target:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i'm not a zilla killa or wsbs,or any of those cool cats in the fun groups,doing all the fun stuff.
> no,it's just me,here all alone with my cigars,my thoughts,my love of bombing newbies,my hatred of mailboxes,and a piece of paper that says:
> 
> i am shuckins... *Hear me roar!*
> ...


Lol, fixed that for you! lol. Have fun buddy, it's always great to see you and some of the other fond fixtures of puff having fun.

ATTN n00b's;


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it!! Bumped!!



Torqued said:


> Holy
> 
> :jaw:
> 
> ...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> ATTN n00b's;


DANG IT, David! They're popping up everywhere! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> DANG IT, David! They're popping up everywhere! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???!!!


ound:

Good... Good... Everything is going exactly to plan.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

wow thats a hell of a assault!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

When you are known by all across the cigar world by a single name - "Shuckins"... you don't need anything else!

Everyone else, on the other hand, needs new humis, new mailboxes, new explanations for significant others (you get the picture)

As always well done Ron


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0136 4447 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0136 4446 78
> ...


I . . . I . . . I . . . I . . .


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

shuckins is the name and bombing is his game 
I survived a recent bombing by the shuckins 
whew just barely got out alive ~~

Ron you are too kind and generous but you betr watch your back mister
you have awakened a beast :bowdown::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heheeheeheeheeheeheeheeeheeheheehee!!!!!!!! :lol:

Classic stuff there Sir! :nod:

The *Shuckinator* strikes again!!!!!!! :fear:

:rockon:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Quantico, Leavenworth, and Gulag are all just words...Shuckins is not just a man he is in and of himself an institution.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

they call it stormy monday,but tuesday's just as bad...

9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 33
9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 40
9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 57
9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 64
9405 5036 9930 0138 1939 32
9405 5036 9930 0138 1939 63
9405 5036 9930 0138 1939 56
9405 5036 9930 0138 1939 25
9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 95
9405 5036 9930 0138 1939 18
9405 5036 9930 0138 2085 99
9405 5036 9930 0138 2085 68
9405 5036 9930 0138 2085 82
9405 5036 9930 0138 2085 51
9405 5036 9930 0138 2085 44

lol...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy Sh*t Ron. You are just plain nuts! Nice!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahahahaha....




^nervous laughter. the kind you laugh when nothing makes sense and you don't know what's going on but you're very much afraid.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What the hell Ron . Are you making up for lost time or something? I think you might have sent out more bombs the last 2 day than everyone else has for the month. Someone get Ron his meds, he's going nuts


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

You remember that recurring nightmare you used to have growing up, possibly well into your adulthood, where the dream is going along just find and all is right in your little dream world, but then suddenly you begin to get that old familiar feeling of unease as an otherwise ordinary run-of-the-mill sequence of events begins to take on the feel of the otherworldly, someone turns to you in that EXACT same way as all those other times, questioning you for something AGAIN in the exact same words or with that certain unusual facial expression, and things start moving much more slowly and with more deliberation as your focus shifts to the recurrence you know is now as inevitable and unstoppable as time, and even in sleep the hairs on the back of your neck stand straight up as the fear takes your breath, now rapid and shallow, and causes your heart to skip every other beat as it searches for a way out, but there is none, there is not one, as you await the instance you now dread more than anything in your life and you can do nothing to awaken yourself but you try, and try, and then it happens, YET AGAIN, and you pray to God that the nightmare will end, but the morning is so far, far to go...?

Well, I think it has something to do with shuckins.







:ss


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

shuckins said:


> they call it stormy monday,but tuesday's just as bad...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 40
> ...


:spit:= :suspicious: =  = :jaw: = :fear:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

shuckins said:


> they call it stormy monday,but tuesday's just as bad...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 40
> ...


.....:hmm:............:hmm:............:faint:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm gonna enjoy watching the destruction from this


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I really should fashion some "I was bombed by Shuckins and I survived" tee shirts....lol

He is the one man wrecking crew!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Seriously! you are one Crazy bomber.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahahahaha....
> 
> ^nervous laughter. the kind you laugh when nothing makes sense and you don't know what's going on but you're very much afraid.


:laugh: so true!!!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

shuckins said:


> they call it stormy monday,but tuesday's just as bad...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0138 1938 40
> ...


 Incoming!!!!!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

so glad I'm not a newbie or a ZillaKilla, or wsbs or whatever the latest bombing group is .... someone is in for a rude awakening when they see where their mailbox once stood


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

poor newbs!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shuckins. His actions leave us speechless.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

New suggestions for Shuckins as an expletive anyone? lol

What the shuck, holy shuck, well shuck you too buddy!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> New suggestions for Shuckins as an expletive anyone? lol
> 
> What the shuck, holy shuck, well shuck you too buddy!


That's some pretty thin ice your skating on there, Jordan.

For shuckins I can only suggest:

_*The Almighty*_

:ss


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Im am rolling on the floor lmao right about now oke:
ron are you alive have you passed out from all that running to
the post office :horn: u r da man


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

chewwy26 said:


> Im am rolling on the floor lmao right about now oke:
> ron are you alive have you passed out from all that running to
> the post office :horn: u r da man


I think Ron's got it down to a science, by now. Here's a look at his early, though impressive, pneumatic tube transfer installation, capable of sending up to 100 boxes direct to his local post office, postage prepaid:










One can only wonder at how many Oompa Loompas he must have running around with their lists and small priority mailing boxes...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

chewwy26 said:


> Im am rolling on the floor lmao right about now oke:
> ron are you alive have you passed out from all that running to
> the post office :horn: u r da man


That's how Ron get's his exercise, going back and forth to the post office, and he's using the boxes to add the extra weight LOL

Or he has a postal outlet in his Den....


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Ever think you should get a tax break for doing all of this?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> That's some pretty thin ice your skating on there, Jordan.
> 
> For shuckins I can only suggest:
> 
> ...


I think that Ron should just have a symbol...like Prince did for a while. The way he has been bombing noobs, I think that we should just call him "the name that ought not be spoken"


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually, he's replaced Chuck Norris. So the facts about him are amazing. 

Like.....Bulls have a holiday called the running of the Shuckins :nod:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

...During Christmas, kids don't sit in Santa's lap, they sit in Schuckins


...Bombs take bombing lessons from Schuckins


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

he can cook minute rice in 30 seconds


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This could get seriously out of hand... Let me help!

He doesn't use condoms because there is no such thing as protection from Shuckins.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> he can cook minute rice in 30 seconds


Uh... think you mean "grits".

:tongue1:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shuckins is so awesome, he lights his cigars by rubbing two ice cubes together.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Fear of spiders is called "arachniphobia." Fear of tight places is called "claustrophobia." 

Fear of Shuckins is called "logic."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shuckins doesn't flush the toilet. He scares the crap out of it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

After a hard night of drinking and partying Shuckins doesn't throw up....no

Shuckins throws down (bombs)!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if he drinks Dos XX....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

djangos said:


> I wonder if he drinks Dos XX....


Shuckins once quenched his thirst on the blood of the Most Interesting MAn in the World.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you guys are funny!

9405 5036 9930 0140 7068 54
9405 5036 9930 0140 7068 78
9405 5036 9930 0140 7069 15


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> you guys are funny!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0140 7068 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0140 7068 78
> 9405 5036 9930 0140 7069 15


I'm outta here - so long! :rapture:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just saw on USPS's blog, they are looking for a new DC system to use because they've run out of numers. And I quote... "An unnamed man shucked them all up"


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

He sells out 60,000 seat arenas, just for people to stare at him in awe.. 

US Military leaked that it was actually a Shuckins priority package that took out Bin Laden!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Shuckins found my address and was the results of the Bombing.

View attachment 56379
:smoke2:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Ron to bomb away his first-born.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> he can cook minute rice in 30 seconds


and all while sending another bomb from the post office :bump:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was going to post but am speechless, got nothing.

Ron, you da man.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, he'll take your breath away while bombing your ass at the same time....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

be careful guys,these have to ship tomorrow


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Great... Cuzzilla already getting involved. More trouble.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

*S*tupendious *H*ombre *U*nleashing *C*igars, *K*nocking* I*nnocent *N*oobs *S*oundly:

That is Shuckins.....


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

piperdown said:


> *S*tupendious *H*ombre *U*nleashing *C*igars, *K*nocking* I*nnocent *N*oobs *S*oundly:
> 
> That is Shuckins.....


RG BUMP for awesomeness!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

shuckins said:


> be careful guys,these have to ship tomorrow


 The smoking elephant seems to be "supervising" the Zilla's


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Man I havent been around for a week and i see tha madness has just gotten deeper


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Scott, he's outta control... I'm wondering if the big boxes are nukes???


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Scott, he's outta control... I'm wondering if the big boxes are nukes???


They arent point towards me so im good, I get to sit back and watch :llama:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Surely the big boxes were strategically placed for effect.





:shocked:
Surely?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

is that mecha zilla?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

shuckins said:


> be careful guys,these have to ship tomorrow


I love it! The man is nuts and it's great!!!!! oke::mrgreen::laugh:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

shuckins said:


> be careful guys,these have to ship tomorrow












Holly crap, it's freaking Armageddon.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

More Boxes?!?!?!?!? :faint: I believe this has crossed the line, it is now an addiction Ron! You need some help!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy Moses! Look at the size of those boxes!!'


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Surely the big boxes were strategically placed for effect.
> 
> :shocked:
> Surely?


This is Ron. He doesn't bluff.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This is Ron. He doesn't bluff.


hell, they could be placed like that to hide the other 10 bombs in the room. :madgrin:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ound: That is good...


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have put my defense shields on full strength

:boom:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hope everyone had a nice holiday!

9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55
9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 62
9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 93
9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 86
9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 79
9405 5036 9930 0150 1063 16
9405 5036 9930 0150 1063 47
9405 5036 9930 0150 1063 30
9405 5036 9930 0150 1063 23
9405 5036 9930 0150 1063 09
9405 5036 9930 0150 1099 73
9405 5036 9930 0150 1099 80
9405 5036 9930 0150 1100 09


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

oh lord here we go again run for cover everyone the shuckinator is at it again :grouphug:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha ha! Just as it seemed things were slowing down a bit. More fireworks!

Good morning to you, too, Ron.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

shuckins said:


> hope everyone had a nice holiday!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55
> ...


:ask: :tsk:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

poor poor mailboxes of the world.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Way to start off the month Ron!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> hope everyone had a nice holiday!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55
> ...


See, this is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> See, this is why we cant have nice things.


ound:

Have seen a lot of new names lately. They best be ducking and covering.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> hope everyone had a nice holiday!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55
> ...


Oh good...leftover fireworks! LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

..................... that's me being speechless :faint:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

man, he's at it again, this is what the 3rd mass bombing in this thread alone, the newbs are getting hit hard!


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

*sigh* I should have heeded the warnings. Now, I must deal with the cleanup :thumb::smoke2:

Thanks again, shuckins!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

shuckins said:


> hope everyone had a nice holiday!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
> *9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55*
> ...


You f'ing bastard!!! I have a wife and daughter you know!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What have I ever done to you to deserve such a beating?????????

Damn you son.... Damn you and all of your kind....










PS... Thank you!:bowdown:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, Dan. I enjoyed that.

Those Art Deco's are flying out of Tennessee! Seems shuckins is singlehandedly throwing off the state's precarious trade balance.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

shuckins said:


> hope everyone had a nice holiday!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 2161 76
> 9405 5036 9930 0150 1062 55
> ...


I got hit lol.


----------

